# PBunnieP_ Model Eyes Tips and Tricks



## PBunnieP (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

With so much great previous feedback from my last few scans, I've decided to upload a few more. 
Here is one for a fresh Model look. I dlt the chinese headings and added English Text.

Hope you enjoy it.













My uploading sight wont let me make this any larger. I apologize... so this is a shrunken down version. PM me if you would like my original larger version of this page and I'd love to share.

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## tink (Jun 6, 2008)

This is fantastic, thank you so much for taking the time to do it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2008)

gorgeous look. thanks for uploading them


----------



## white_poplar (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks sooo much. I love these!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 6, 2008)

So pretty


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

That's amazing! thanks!


----------



## PMBG83 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------

